# 2012 Project One Colors



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Their website was updated with 2012 bikes but the project one menu is unchanged.

Are thee going to be some new colors or options for 2012?
Can you get Ultegra with a Project One bike?


----------



## always (Jul 23, 2010)

*project one:*

Yes you can get ultegra on project one bikes just go into project one and click on drivetrain 
on the left side of page. you can go into components and change wheels bars saddle stem
everything etc etc... Also paint scheme has the 2012 choices up, they were put up before the bikes were put on the website... Have Fun...


----------



## brmike22 (Sep 12, 2011)

if you can, i'd recommend upgrading to the new aura 5 wheels. they are really amazing in person.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The Aura 5 wheels are just a carbon fairing over a regular rim. Seems expensive for a heavy wheel with a plastic cover over it. The new rims are awesome, but if you're going carbon get the real thing (Aeolus).


----------



## brmike22 (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry marvin, i meant to say they look cool. it was a typo.


----------

